# Brewing for bartering: need some advice



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm getting ready for next years gardening and am going to be growing corn. I want to grow corn and possible hops to brew my own stock for bartering. My main question at this point is will sweet corn make good liquor? Or do I need field corn? Any other advice with brewing would be appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think its a matter of personal preference. I am just guessing but I think you would make more in barter with moonshine. The Whiskey Rebellion around here (George Washington was President) centered around the fact that it was too difficult and expensive to transport corn over the Allegheny Mountains as opposed to distilling it and making corn liquor for trade/transport. 

I would get a little bit of both kinds of corn from local farmers and see what you like when you make your beer. Then you will know for sure what to plant. Ask some of the farmers for opinions too. I bet a couple of them have stills. They may know something about growing hops too.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wouldn't it be easier to make potato liquor? Potatoes are easy to grow and you can grow a lot on a tiny patch of land.
Would love to see your progress, best of luck


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to make potato liquor? Potatoes are easy to grow and you can grow a lot on a tiny patch of land.
> Would love to see your progress, best of luck


I'll bet a party at your house would have some very interesting liquor choices.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I'll bet a party at your house would have some very interesting liquor choices.


haha We are very mild partiers unless it's New Years Eve, then it's BBQ in the snow with lots of heated Mead and Moskovskaya vodka shots.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That would encourage anyone to become a member of the polar bear club.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> That would encourage anyone to become a member of the polar bear club.


Wait, here it means naked swimming in winter? I don't do that  but this thread needs more useful replies


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

I like the idea of making corn whiskey and flavoring it with other things I grow, strawberries, raspberries, apples, peaches, mint. Stuff like that. My family isn't big with drinking so keeping a stock won't be hard but I feel that a jar of shine will go a long way bartering, especially when SHTF


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Wait, here it means naked swimming in winter? I don't do that  but this thread needs more useful replies


Sorry. I didn't know about the naked part. Just figured a little liquor could entice some winter swimming.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Use small jars for barter CornorStone. Its like having a bunch of ones at a yard sale vs trying to buy a candy bar with a ten form someone with no change. Tip from TroontoGal. I like your idea on how to add flavors. Have you tried it in the past?


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

I've helped mix up several different things. I've never brewed before but I'm gonna make it happen. Gonna try getting a small setup ready before the corn picking starts and try a little bit of brewing this fall.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

That's something I've also wondered about. Good luck ^.^


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I've used feed corn, sweet feed, bird seed all from the feed store to distill. heres a pic of some my stash. at 185 proof it goes a long way.


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

I want to grow sweet corn and just use that for brewing. Rather than grow sweet and field corn. I think it will be easier to just grow sweet corn and portion out what I need rather than guess how much field corn I will need and be wrong


----------

